# Who's going to SWAT?



## DKMD

The annual SWAT turning symposium is coming up next month, and I'm wondering if any of the WB folks are gonna make the trip. This will be my 3rd or 4th one, and I look forward to it every year. Decent food, good demos, and lots of retail therapy... What's not to like?

For anyone interested... www.swaturners.org

The poll at the top is to determine what days folks are planning to attend... Mark as many as may apply.


----------



## Nature Man

Sure wish there was one like this on the West Coast. Chuck


----------



## Schroedc

If it rained money I'd love to go but probably not in the cards this year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

Schroedc said:


> If it rained money I'd love to go but probably not in the cards this year.


Yeah, me too ... I just checked the prices: air, hotel, the symposium itself, some snacks, some toys ... I don't think I can afford it this year.


----------



## DKMD

Although I've never been to the national meeting, I'm told by those who've been to both that SWAT is like a smaller, more approachable version of the AAW event. I like it because it's a laid back atmosphere. 

Chuck, the guys up in Oregon are working on something similar... They were advertising the first annual event last year at SWAT, and the demonstrator lineup was pretty impressive.


----------



## Nature Man

DKMD said:


> Although I've never been to the national meeting, I'm told by those who've been to both that SWAT is like a smaller, more approachable version of the AAW event. I like it because it's a laid back atmosphere.
> 
> Chuck, the guys up in Oregon are working on something similar... They were advertising the first annual event last year at SWAT, and the demonstrator lineup was pretty impressive.


Now Oregon is a place I can easily travel to. By any chance do you have any details, or Web site you can direct me to? Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Fsyxxx

I'll be there! I'm the a/v guy for our club, go figure. I'd love to meet some of y'all face to face if your going!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Sounds cool, I'd love to go, wish it were actually in the southwest.....


----------



## Tclem

I had a SWAT team come to my college dorm and wake me up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

I'm still protesting the outrageous door fee. I wouldn't pay it if I had Perot's money.


----------



## TimR

@DKMD , would love to attend, by comparison to other regional symposiums I've attended and compared to cost of national, $140 is a bargain for the 3-day event...at least by comparison. 
It looks like a great set of demonstrators, anyone in particular you're making a run for when the doors open?
Oh...and the raffles seem top shelf too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I might go to the free version to see what I think. I always have good intentions but usually bail at the last moment when I see my workload and say "Well I can always go next year.". 



TimR said:


> @DKMD... by comparison to other regional symposiums I've attended and compared to cost of national, $140 is a bargain for the 3-day event...at least by comparison.



I never really understood the logic of comparisons on certain things. I mean, by comparison, Hitler was a pretty nice guy compared to Chairman Mao and Josef Stalin...at least by comparison.


----------



## TimR

Really? $350 for national symposium compared to $140 for SWAT,  and let's see...on what basis was Hitler any nicer guy than Mao or Stalin?


----------



## Kevin

Mao exterminated 70 million (many say that's about 15 to 20 million too low) and Hitler *only* killed 17 million (many say that is way too high). My point is, it's useless to justify the cost of a symposium because another one is even way too much higher. My OTHER point which seems to always goes unnoticed is that I think it is great they have an _open house_ with plenty to see, do, and buy for those that don't want to pay for stuff that is already free on youtube. I applaud them for that and in my book it makes them good guys.

I realize some guys like to meet with the experts and shake their hands yada yada and that's cool. That just doesn't do anything for me but I don't sneer or turn my nose up at those who get a charge out of it and kudos to SWAT for providing that for those that dig that sort of thing.

I guess I just don't want to pay money to see what is already free to watch in my own home anytime I want day or night, and on top of that I know they won't let me watch the demonstrations in my skivvies and they won't pause the demo while I go get another glass of tea. That's my main gripe.


----------



## duncsuss

Kevin said:


> I guess I just don't want to pay money to see what is already free to watch in my own home anytime I want day or night



I'm mostly in agreement with this sentiment, but based on the single event I've been to, there's a lot more going on than you can find on Youtube. Doesn't necessarily make it worth the cost of getting there and getting in, but IMO it's not fair to compare the two as if they provide equal content.

I've just reserved a place at a workshop in November -- just six students, one tutor. Everyone gets equipment to use and learn with. Costs the same $140 as the SWAT symposium (but I don't have to travel so no airfare or hotel). In principle, I could watch videos of this stuff too -- but having the expert right there to correct my stance or nudge my elbow in when I'm holding it at the wrong angle, etc, is something I'm willing to pay for.


----------



## Kevin

duncsuss said:


> IMO it's not fair to compare the two as if they provide equal content.



Maybe so, maybe not. But to me that would be the only real draw would be meeting other nut jobs (such as myself) in person. That's what makes me want to pencil it in.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

Nature Man said:


> Now Oregon is a place I can easily travel to. By any chance do you have any details, or Web site you can direct me to? Thanks! Chuck



Looks like the next one is in 2017. The web address is pretty tough to remember, so I'll put in a link below.

www.oregonwoodturningsymposium.com.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

barry richardson said:


> Sounds cool, I'd love to go, wish it were actually in the southwest.....




It's more SOUTHwest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

TimR said:


> @DKMD , would love to attend, by comparison to other regional symposiums I've attended and compared to cost of national, $140 is a bargain for the 3-day event...at least by comparison.
> It looks like a great set of demonstrators, anyone in particular you're making a run for when the doors open?
> Oh...and the raffles seem top shelf too!



The stuff they give away is pretty unbelievable... Jim Adkins won a Vicmarc lathe two years ago, and they gave away two 3520's last year. I always buy the tickets, but I've yet to win anything.

I'm not as excited about this year's demonstrators as some in years past, but I'll probably wander into Malcom Tibbet's beginners talk. I generally spend about 2/3 of the time in the vendor area or instant gallery shooting the sheet with other turners. Last year Stuart Batty was turning in the vendor area, and Johannes M was turning hats there the year before that... Those were freebies above and beyond the actual meeting.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Maybe so, maybe not. But to me that would be the only real draw would be meeting other nut jobs (such as myself) in person. That's what makes me want to pencil it in.



That's the main draw for me as well. I would probably enjoy it just as much without even registering since the instant gallery and vendors areas are open to the pubic. 

Mike Smith is one of the vendors there every year, and he's a great guy. Lives part of the year in North Carolina and part in Oregon... Brings wood from both locations. He sources his logs and mills his own blanks plus he's a turner to boot... I've learned a lot from him, and I've gotten some incredible wood from him too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I hate to make commitments because I don't like breaking them - my life is still chaotic but I will make this quasi-semi-commitment not that anyone's going depends on mine lol just telling you why I don't like commitments . . . . . 

I will commit to possibly coming maybe and if it still looks like I might be able to conceivably pull it off within a week or so of the event, by any means, and perchance the Black Cloud Gods of Scheduling don't piss on my parade I will perhaps load up my truck with some ugly red rotten wood and meet all you'd guys down there if it is within the realm of probability, peradventure. God willing. And since he seems to have a twisted sense of humor I hope he doesn't get involved or surely I won't be there. 

I do make that solemn commitment. Anyone else going?


----------



## Kevin

Doc we were typing at the same time I had to step away before posting. But the main draw for me is meeting you and other WB members. Anything else is gravy. My previous post distilled . . . I really am going to make a special effort to make t this year. I hope I can.


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Doc we were typing at the same time I had to step away before posting. But the main draw for me is meeting you and other WB members. Anything else is gravy. My previous post distilled . . . I really am going to make a special effort to make t this year. I hope I can.



Putting you down as an absolutely positively definite maybe...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123

I will be there again this year lurking around but this year my wife and I will be selling 2 for 1 raffle tickets for a while. 
Kevin, you moan and groan every year about SWAT. Come on down, you will have a good time. David (DKMD) might even buy you a banquet meal. Even if you don't bring a truck load of red stuff, just bring your self.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

I might have to take a drive up there. Is there anything at all of interest for a Flatworker? (Other than shaking hands with some of y'all?) Tony


----------



## DKMD

Tony said:


> I might have to take a drive up there. Is there anything at all of interest for a Flatworker? (Other than shaking hands with some of y'all?) Tony



There's salvation!

Not a whole lot of flat working stuff unless you consider spindle blanks and burls interesting. They'll have carving and pyrography equipment but no table saws, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I would like to try and make it this year. Work seems to be in the way a lot the last couple months and don't see no light beams .


----------



## Kevin

ironman123 said:


> I will be there again this year lurking around but this year my wife and I will be selling 2 for 1 raffle tickets for a while.
> Kevin, you moan and groan every year about SWAT. Come on down, you will have a good time. David (DKMD) might even buy you a banquet meal. Even if you don't bring a truck load of red stuff, just bring your self.



I admit it - I have a horrible attitude about it every year I guess because when I first found out about it I was under the impression it was $140 just to walk in the door, so every year I see SWAT and I already hate detest and despise the acronym S.W.A.T. coupled with every year I forget it has the free part of it until someone reminds me, and I just start out in the thread all pissy. I just need to get over it.

I'm really planning on coming this year. And no one gonna buy me a meal ticket if anything my treat. I just ain't paying $140 for a meal. Can you just buy a banquet ticket really?

And thanks Ray, sometimes I guess I just have to be sat down like a little spoiled brat and given a firm talking to with a wagging finger in my face. If someone else was doing this I'd be like _"Just get over it ya wus!"_ I won't be negative about it anymore. This year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123

Cool Kevin. Just walk around and look at all the tools and equipment. You may even strike up a deal on a gouge. I think I will wear my Wood Barter cap and an IAP badge.
Be good to see the lever puller of this community.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## JR Parks

@DKMD 
I'll be there and hope to see you. Mike Smith is definitely one of the good guys and I still have a bunch of his wood. Try to make it Kevin - free to walk around and look at tools and wood and the gallery. Jim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Okay Doc, I'm with @Kevin as a definitely strong maybe. I might just load the truck with this nasty scrub brush we have growing here and see if I can't give some away and shake some hands with y'all. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD

Tony said:


> Okay Doc, I'm with @Kevin as a definitely strong maybe. I might just load the truck with this nasty scrub brush we have growing here and see if I can't give some away and shake some hands with y'all. Tony


I hope you make it, and I hope Kevin does too... The more, the merrier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

DKMD said:


> I hope you make it, and I hope Kevin does too... The more, the merrier.



I've got some skeet Kevin wants, maybe I can lure him into the Big City with it........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123

@Tony bring that skeet on. I may be interested in some burl for straight razor handles. Might even be lucky on one of the raffles.


----------



## woodman6415

I'll be going ... First time for me ...
I was a member of concho valley turners until I moved to the hill country last year .... Now I'm a member of the hill country turners ... So I'll get to see some old friends and shoot the breeze with some of my new friends .... from all I've heard from the guys that go every year is that it's a good time ...


----------



## Tony

ironman123 said:


> @Tony bring that skeet on. I may be interested in some burl for straight razor handles. Might even be lucky on one of the raffles.



Ray, what sizes are you looking for? I'll have boards, but want to make sure to bring what you just in case. Tony


----------



## ironman123

@Tony I don't need much, thins about 1.4 x 1 x 6 (2 of those) or a 1 x 1 x 6


----------



## Tony

ironman123 said:


> @Tony I don't need much, thins about 1.4 x 1 x 6 (2 of those) or a 1 x 1 x 6



That shouldn't be a problem at all Ray. Please remind me though. My memory, bad to begin with, is getting worse as I age. Tony


----------



## ironman123

Thanks Tony


----------



## TurnTex

I'll be there again this year. Would love to see and meet some of you as well. I will have a double booth this year so if you do go, be sure to stop by the TurnTex Woodworks booth! Looking forward to seeing you again, DKMD! You are welcome to stay and hang out like you usually do! Heck, if there is enough interest, I may give an exclusive Wood Barter discount!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123

Exclusive Wood Barter discount sounds interesting Curtis.


----------



## woodman6415

I'll make sure to stop by your booth ... Have bought and used the catus juice before ...great product


----------



## woodman6415

Kevin ... I would really like to purchase some of that rotten red wood you might be hauling with you !!!!


----------



## Kevin

woodman6415 said:


> Kevin ... I would really like to purchase some of that rotten red wood you might be hauling with you !!!!



I will have to harvest some logs in order to bring any. I am out of inventory. I hope to come but that's not a sure thing yet.


----------



## ironman123

Awwww Kevin


----------



## woodman6415

Kevin said:


> I will have to harvest some logs in order to bring any. I am out of inventory. I hope to come but that's not a sure thing yet.



That's ok ... Would really like to meet some of the folks on here ... I'm always amazed at the craftsmanship all you have ... Hope to see you there !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> I will have to harvest some logs in order to bring any. I am out of inventory. I hope to come but that's not a sure thing yet.



I got an email from SWAT indicating that Jimmy Clewes, Molly Winton, and Stuart Batty are all going to be demoing for vendors in the FREE TO THE PUBLIC vendors area. Clewes alone would be worth the drive if you want to watch a talented turned FOR FREE. In case I forgot to mention it, that portion is...



















FREE!!!!!


(Hint, hint, nudge, nudge)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Well looks like I aint gonna make it. I will be in Olklahoma planting Dads fields and getting ready for opening of Dove season.


----------



## Tony

When is everybody going to go? I have to work on Friday, was planning on going Saturday morning. I'll look pretty stupid if everybody was there on Friday!!!! Tony


----------



## Fsyxxx

I've got to do set up. I'll be there Thursday till Sunday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> When is everybody going to go? I have to work on Friday, was planning on going Saturday morning. I'll look pretty stupid if everybody was there on Friday!!!! Tony



That's a good question I figured my best shot at meeting the most WBites would be Sunday, but we need to take a poll. I will create one and tag everyone who said they're going.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kevin

@DKMD I added a poll to your OP so we can try to figure out when we can get the most WBites there on the same day. I'll tag everyone here but if you want to edit your OP to say anything about the poll go ahead but I didn't want to edit your post.

@Fsyxxx
@Tony
@ironman123
@Bigdrowdy1
@JR Parks
@wood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

I can go either Saturday or Sunday depending on when everybody is going. Tony


----------



## woodman6415

Im going Thursday late and leaving Sunday after lunch


----------



## Kevin

Thanks Wendell please cast your votes so we can tally.


----------



## Tony

I can go either Saturday or Sunday depending on when everybody is going. Tony


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> I can go either Saturday or Sunday depending on when everybody is going. Tony



Tony that is the 5th time you posted that I already removed 3 of the exact same posts lol. I guess you really want people to know!


----------



## Kevin

I went ahead and voted Sunday since it looks like that's when most of us will be there.


----------



## DKMD

What day is Tony going?

Keep in mind that Sunday is a short day, and folks start pulling stuff out of the instant gallery a little early sometimes. Also, the vendor stuff has been thoroughly picked over by Sunday(although they will have plenty of stuff left when it's over).

Saturday is probably the best day to visit in my opinion.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I changed my vote to Saturday because Sunday is a short day, and folks start pulling stuff out of the instant gallery a little early sometimes. Also, the vendor stuff has been thoroughly picked over by Sunday(although they will have plenty of stuff left when it's over).

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TurnTex

If you guys want to set a time and meet at my booth, that would be great. Not trying to sell anyone anything, it is just a known place to meet up.


----------



## Kevin

Gee Curtis, I was thinking we would all meet at Mount Carmel. Isn't the SWAT team that was responsible for that massacre going to be on hand so we can stabilize them with some Cactus Juice?




I'm sure we'll all make our way to you booth I know I will. Do you know if there is good cell reception in there? We can always text our whereabouts etc. and descend upon your booth _en masse_.

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone. I canceled an opportunity to cruise some free timber next weekend so you guys better not tar and feather me while I am there.

P.S. Curtis is that really you in your avatar? If it is I will recognize you for sure but I will not shake your hand no offense but I hate cactus needles in my hand.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TurnTex

I have always had good cell reception, at least in the area my booth is. I use my cell as a personal hotspot to run my ipad credit card reader and don't have issues. And no, that is not me in my avatar, that is my wife, I am much uglier than that!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Tony that is the 5th time you posted that I already removed 3 of the exact same posts lol. I guess you really want people to know!



Sorry guys, my phone was acting stupid (more likely it was me being stupid!). I will be there Sunday I guess. What time does it start, when's everybody going? Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415

If I was riding my bike I'd say meet at twin peaks ...JK ... Riding in my truck with ac on full ... Meeting at Curtis's booth works for me ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Gee Curtis, I was thinking we would all meet at Mount Carmel. Isn't the SWAT team that was responsible for that massacre going to be on hand so we can stabilize them with some Cactus Juice?



Nikki and I were on our Honeymoon when all that went down. We were in New Orleans watching it on TV everyday. We've been married a long dam time........... Tony


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Nikki and I were on our Honeymoon when all that went down. We were in New Orleans watching it on TV everyday. We've been married a long dam time........... Tony



When that went down on TV (the actual massacre itself) I was working for the Bonham VAMC as a computer tech. I was the only guy doing component level repairs of any kind on the whole facility so I carried some respect whether deserved or not. I remember standing in front a TV where many employees were gathered to watch the recap of the SWAT guys getting shot through the roof. They kept playing that over and over and over right before they showed the whole "compound" being torched by the legal, certified, government murder hit squat. I saw through all that propaganda even back then. One of the nurses commented _"Those crazy wiseguys got what they deserved"_ or something very similar to that. She was referring to all the women and kids that the government had just murdered not the SWAT guys that had assaulted them unnecessarily . . . . to put it mildly.

I don't remember exactly what I said to that vile nurse, but it wasn't polite. But I digress . . . .


----------



## David Hill

If I can come--it'll be Saturday---a one day thing. 
Seems people have no problem cluttering my schedule at the last instant.
It's either go there or the coast----flipping coins, aww heck!! toooo dang hot to go fishin'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123

@TurnTex I am coming over there to see what the Wood Barter discount is all about. I may have to go home with some cactus juice.


----------



## JR Parks

I'll be there to set up as well so Thursday - Sunday noon. Wearing my wood barter hat so be sure to say hey-

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bean_counter

@DKMD 

Doc I'd like to come but my youngster would have to tag along. Are toddlers allowed? We wouldn't be doing of the seminars just the free stuff...


----------



## DKMD

Bean_counter said:


> @DKMD
> 
> Doc I'd like to come but my youngster would have to tag along. Are toddlers allowed? We wouldn't be doing of the seminars just the free stuff...



I can't imagine why not. I wouldn't let mine wander through the gallery unsupervised, but your kid is probably better behaved than either of mine.

Plus, I'll bet a stroller would be a great way to transport big chunks of burl back to the vehicle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks

Michael,
We'll see what the doc say but I think it would be fine. The vendors are in a big hall and you drift at your own speed wherever. Heck he could even help carry all of the wood and tools you might buy. The galleries are set up for good browsing as well. Hope to see you there Bean! Jim


----------



## Kevin

How much money do I need to bring to this event? What can I get for $30? My wife says I can't take any cards and only like $30 in change from my piggy bank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

Kevin said:


> How much money do I need to bring to this event? What can I get for $30? My wife says I can't take any cards and only like $30 in change from my piggy bank.


Take a truck-load of FBE, it'll get you a lot further than your piggy bank contents

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

duncsuss said:


> Take a truck-load of FBE, it'll get you a lot further than your piggy bank contents



I would but I doubt my truck will be out of the shop in time for me to do any logging. Even if it get's fixed by tomorrow we have rain forecast all week starting tomorrow. I guess I will have to be a man and take a wad of cash anyway and face the consequences.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Don't worry @Kevin, I got you covered. I'll spot you $5, it'll be the roll of dimes in my pocket! Tony

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Don't worry @Kevin, I got you covered. I'll spot you $5, it'll be the roll of dimes in my pocket! Tony



We can split a hot dog and bag of fritos maybe.


----------



## Kevin

Joking aside Tony I did go ahead and commit I reserved a room at the Holiday Inn Express south so unless someone dies or something like that I will be there. Probably could have gotten a room closer though.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Kevin said:


> Joking aside Tony I did go ahead and commit I reserved a room at the Holiday Inn Express south so unless someone dies or something like that I will be there. Probably could have gotten a room closer though.


 Kevin are you going to be there Fri-Sun?

Yall are grossing me out with the Fritos comment, that is all I will say about that.... I will buy you food

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Bean_counter said:


> Kevin are you going to be there Fri-Sun?
> 
> Yall are grossing me out with the Fritos comment, that is all I will say about that.... I will buy you food



I'm just kidding about the poor talking lol. I'm driving down Friday and probably come back home Saturday evening. Might try to get down around 2 or so Friday and catch some of the fun that day too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

You don't need a dime unless your wanting to buy something from the wood/tool vendors. There are a couple of restaurants within walking distance of the event center, or you can brown bag it if you decide not to pay for a meal ticket at the symposium. The food served at the event is pretty decent and plentiful, and I think they sell individual tickets for folks who just want to eat(I could be wrong about that).

I stayed on the south side of town last year, but I can't remember the name of the hotel. It was a ten minute drive to or from, so you'll be fine where you are.

Looking forward to seeing everybody who is making the trip... And talking bad about all of those who don't.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Doc, what are the hours? Tony


----------



## DKMD

Tony said:


> Doc, what are the hours? Tony



Here's the schedule

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> You don't need a dime unless your wanting to buy something from the wood/tool vendors. There are a couple of restaurants within walking distance of the event center, or you can brown bag it if you decide not to pay for a meal ticket at the symposium. The food served at the event is pretty decent and plentiful, and I think they sell individual tickets for folks who just want to eat(I could be wrong about that).
> 
> I stayed on the south side of town last year, but I can't remember the name of the hotel. It was a ten minute drive to or from, so you'll be fine where you are.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everybody who is making the trip... And talking bad about all of those who don't.



Doc truly I'm just kidding about the money. You can't take me very seriously remember.


----------



## Kevin

I just checked the poll and it looks like I'll get to meet everyone who is attending wahoo!!!


----------



## JR Parks

Kevin said:


> We can split a hot dog and bag of fritos maybe.


Instead of the frito pie and especially if you are an old fashioned burger and malt person you gotta try the Health Camp (http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g56833-d1099210-Reviews-Health_Camp-Waco_Texas.html) not really a health camp but a cool place. Crowded is usually the only complaint. It is a short drive from the convention center.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Fsyxxx

JR Parks said:


> Instead of the frito pie and especially if you are an old fashioned burger and malt person you gotta try the Health Camp (http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g56833-d1099210-Reviews-Health_Camp-Waco_Texas.html) not really a health camp but a cool place. Crowded is usually the only complaint. It is a short drive from the convention center.


We ate there last year, it's great. Busy is true also though, unfortunately.


----------



## TurnTex

OK, I said I would offer a Wood Barter discount at SWAT. If you decide to buy anything from me, mention Wood Barter and you will get a 10% discount on anything I sell. I am NOT offering discounts to any other group and this is exclusively for WB members only. I will have Cactus Juice (of course), 4" and 10" Vacuum Chambers, Alumilite Clear and Alumilite White in 8# kits (4# A&B otherwise known as 1/2 gallon each), Alumilite Dyes, Alumilite Metallic Powders, and lots of pen blanks including "Original Cactus Blank"™ and Texas Hybrid™ pen blanks. I am bringing a friend with me who will also have some exotic burl bowl blanks. This is not meant to be an advertisement and I hope I am allowed to mention that here in this thread. Just thought I would let you know what I will have.

Looking forward to meeting a lot of you and seeing some of you again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson

Following this thread is getting me fired up to go.... maybe next year...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

barry richardson said:


> Following this thread is getting me fired up to go.... maybe next year...



it's going to be a large time Barry! Hell, I don't even turn and I'm excited! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

barry richardson said:


> Following this thread is getting me fired up to go.... maybe next year...



I wish you could go. I was planning to do so the past couple years and finally decided I have to treat it as a priority and cancel and reschedule other stuff or else I would never actually go. It's a heck of a drive for you though so I understand the dilemma dilemna hassle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

barry richardson said:


> Following this thread is getting me fired up to go.... maybe next year...



If you make the trip, the first round is on me.  

If you don't drink, I'll drink both of them while you watch.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> If you make the trip, the first round is on me.
> 
> If you don't drink, I'll drink both of them while you watch.



I hope you turning guys aren't a bunch of drinkers. My mommy taught me to avoid your types. Y'all probably tell risque jokes and all manner of ribaldry. I'm now torn whether to attend or not or not to attend.

<feels the male version of frumpy>

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fsyxxx

Kevin said:


> I hope you turning guys aren't a bunch of drinkers. My mommy taught me to avoid your types. Y'all probably tell risque jokes and all manner of ribaldry. I'm now torn whether to attend or not or not to attend.
> 
> <feels the male version of frumpy>


I'll be having coffee.  Gave up the harder stuff years ago.


----------



## woodman6415

Same for me .... Coffee then ice tea ....


----------



## Tony

I still have a drink every now and then. Not NEARLY as much as I used to, but every once in awhile I'll imbibe... Tony


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Wish I was going but I ma headed to OK. Everyone have a safe and enjoyable trip. My you all come away with some great wood!!! If you see something I need my birthday and Christmas are coming up.


----------



## Tony

That sucks Rodney, I was hoping to meet you there! Tony


----------

